

NASA's Kepler Spacecraft Finds First Alien Planet of New Mission - dnetesn
http://news.yahoo.com/nasas-kepler-spacecraft-finds-1st-alien-planet-mission-165844564.html

======
omilu
My heart actually skipped a beat when I read "Nasa's kepler spacecraft finds
first alien...."

~~~
MrBra
:)

